# eccomi



## Old Anna A (5 Luglio 2007)

Buongiorno a tutti.

Sono Anna A.
Beh, direte, e con ciò?
No, niente, era per salutarvi tutti e ringraziare il sito per l'ospitalità.

Di me vi racconterò strada facendo.
Per ora, che dire? ho 45 anni, un marito problematico, un figlio già grande, un amante geloso, un cane e 6 gatti.
Vi avviso subito che sono un po' schizzata. poi non dite che non vi ho avvisati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bene, è ora che io inizi a leggere un po' il forum, tanto per farmi un'idea del luogo in cui sono approdata.

Saluti e baci.

Anna


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Luglio 2007)

*Anna A*

Buondì, benvenuta!
Piacere di conoscerti: sono Airforever. Sono anch'io schizzato e, dopo aver letto che hai un amante, lo sono ancor più, perchè sono un tradito e non un traditore. Non dirmi che non ti avevo avvisata....









Air


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Luglio 2007)

e per fortuna che ci ridi su, va... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi sai, prima di essere così (così nel senso che sono peggiorata)
sono stata a mia volta tradita...

eh beh, sai, per la serie non facciamoci mancare niente...


ciao.


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Sono Anna A.
> Beh, direte, e con ciò?
> ...


Ciao Anna...una bella famiglia allargata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Benvenuta


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e per fortuna che ci ridi su, va...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benvenuta Anna.

Tranquilla, air fa così ma non morde (quasi) mai!!


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (5 Luglio 2007)

*Consiglio l'antirabbica*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Benvenuta Anna.
> 
> Tranquilla, air fa così ma non morde (quasi) mai!!


Non morde (quasi) mai...ma quando morde....son cazzi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . Mi sto già sfregando le zampine, in attesa che Anna ci racconti qualcosa (in particolare dell'amante).
Air, dai, stai tranquillo. Cuccia!


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

Io sono stata tradita e ho tradito.
 le corna le ho messe cmq a chi se le meritava.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2007)

*Ma*



cat ha detto:


> Io sono stata tradita e ho tradito.
> le corna le ho messe cmq a chi se le meritava.


Non credo che nessuno se le meriti...
Soprattutto non credo che ci si meriti di essere traditori...
Se sottintendi che è stata una cosa per ricambiare ...ancor di meno ti meritavi di tradire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi ...succede...


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che nessuno se le meriti...
> Soprattutto non credo che ci si meriti di essere traditori...
> Se sottintendi che è stata una cosa per ricambiare ...ancor di meno ti meritavi di tradire
> 
> ...


 
mio marito: mi ha:
- picchiata
- cinghiata
- violentata
- segregata per 18 anni
- picchiato i miei figli
- sotterrata psicologicamente.
da lui sono stata tradita e ho tradito.

il  mio attuale fidanzato( ancora per pochissimo) mi ha:
- imbrogliata( 9000 euro in un anno)
- bugie a non finire
- mi nasconde una doppia vita
- mi chiama solo in piena notte e solo per trombare( meno male che qui si può dire)
- ha un micro pene
- .....( i puntini stanno per le cose che devo anora scoprire.
 l'ho cornificato e se mi capita lo rfaccio e lui chissà quanti corni ha messo a me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2007)

*appunto*



cat ha detto:


> mio marito: mi ha:
> - picchiata
> - cinghiata
> - violentata
> ...


Vedi se ti meritavi di tradire!? Mi sembra di no. Ma forse tu credi di meritarlo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non sei passata dalla padella nella brace ...solo perché sei passata dalla brace alla padella...
Perché tenersi un marito spregevole e violento per 18 anni e perché farsi umiliare da un amante che non serve neabche per "quello" ...mi è difficile da capire


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mio marito: mi ha:
> - picchiata
> - cinghiata
> - violentata
> ...


 

Cat...niente altro?...ommaronnasanta ....


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mio marito: mi ha:
> - picchiata
> - cinghiata
> - violentata
> ...


Ha proprio tutti i difetti


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi se ti meritavi di tradire!? Mi sembra di no. Ma forse tu credi di meritarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sono separata, l'attuale non è mio amante ma mio ragazzo. anche lui è single.


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha proprio tutti i difetti


 
8 cm in erezione misurato personalmente con il metro da sarta.
e crede pure che io venga veramente


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> *8 cm in erezione* misurato personalmente con il metro da sarta.
> e crede pure che io venga veramente


Ma è il grande puffo???


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è il grande puffo???


 
no..... è alto mt 1,85 per un'ottantina di kg.

 è il pene più piccolo che ho visto in vita mia.
quando l'ho spogliato per la prima volta mi è venuta da piangere quasi.
ti pensi che a 36 anni ormai non cresce più niente li?????


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no..... è alto mt 1,85 per un'ottantina di kg.
> 
> è il pene più piccolo che ho visto in vita mia.
> quando l'ho spogliato per la prima volta mi è venuta da piangere quasi.
> ti pensi che a 36 anni ormai non cresce più niente li?????


Non vorrei demoralizzarti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma a 36 anni la funzione il picco positivo l'ha raggiunto da tempo. Ormai è in fase decrescente


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no..... è alto mt 1,85 per un'ottantina di kg.
> 
> è il pene più piccolo che ho visto in vita mia.
> quando l'ho spogliato per la prima volta mi è venuta da piangere quasi.
> ti pensi che a 36 anni ormai non cresce più niente li?????


ma cosa ci stai insieme a fare?


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non vorrei demoralizzarti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
già lo sento pochetto.
mi sono attrezzata a fare ginnastica di hegel full immercion ( serve a contrarre meglio i muscoli vaginali) ma...... la situazione non migliora.

non mi resta che fingere, finchè non lo lascio a causa dei MA.


----------



## JDM (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> 8 cm in erezione misurato personalmente con il metro da sarta.
> e crede pure che io venga veramente


NON CI CREDO !!!!!! NON PUO' ESISTERE UNA COSA COSI'.


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> NON CI CREDO !!!!!! NON PUO' ESISTERE UNA COSA COSI'.


tesoro, non UNA ma.... UNO!!!!!
stiamo parlando del cazzo(etto) del mio forse quasi ex uomo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> già lo sento pochetto.
> mi sono attrezzata a fare ginnastica di hegel full immercion ( serve a contrarre meglio i muscoli vaginali) ma...... la situazione non migliora.
> 
> *non mi resta che fingere*, finchè non lo lascio a causa dei MA.


Una possibilità che madre natura ha negato a noi maschietti


----------



## JDM (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> tesoro, non UNA ma.... UNO!!!!!
> stiamo parlando del cazzo(etto) del mio forse quasi ex uomo.


Ho capito !!!!! Ribadisco che non può esistere un cosetto così !!!!!!
Forse hai misurato male.....


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

si, ho misurato molto bene JDM:
mio ex marito ce l'aveva 12 cm, so fare le misurazioni.
se lo prendo in mano non spunta nulla da pugno, vedi te.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non vorrei demoralizzarti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uèèèèè...parla per te nè!!!


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, ho misurato molto bene JDM:
> *mio ex marito ce l'aveva 12 cm*, so fare le misurazioni.
> se lo prendo in mano non spunta nulla da pugno, vedi te.


...e vabbè...allora dillo che te li cerchi così


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Uèèèèè...parla per te nè!!!


caro mio...a meno che tu sia una fortunata eccezione, qualunque uomo si rende conto che l'efficienza dei ventenni dopo i 30 35 si comincia a perdere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lentamente, per fortuna...ma a 40 non sei come a 20.
Poi se ce la vogliamo raccontare...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> caro mio...a meno che tu sia una fortunata eccezione, qualunque uomo si rende conto che l'efficienza dei ventenni dopo i 30 35 si comincia a perdere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sinceramente, rispetto alla "meccanicità" dei vent'anni, mi godo (è il caso di dirlo..  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ) molto di più la consapevolezza attuale senza ansie da prestazione u.s.w....e alla fine il risultato, anche in termini di efficenza, ne guadagna!!


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente, rispetto alla "meccanicità" dei vent'anni, mi godo (è il caso di dirlo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alt alt...su questo concordo totalmente! Non ho mai avuto l'ansia di prestazione per fortuna, ma anche io apprezzo più il sesso ora che a 20 anni. Ma, riallacciandomi ai discorsi della nostra cat, parlavo proprio e solo di fisicità meccanica


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2007)

Ma voi maschietti state sempre con il metro in mano? ... e' una vecchia abitudine  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   restate sempre dei bambinoni

... la grandezza non e' importante lo volete capire?! ... e' come viene manovrato l'attrezzo/strumento ch'e' importantissimo


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ma voi maschietti state sempre con il metro in mano?* ... e' una vecchia abitudine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente mi pare ci stesse cat qui col metro...e da sarta!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Veramente mi pare ci stesse cat qui col metro...e da sarta!!!!!



scherzavo


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Veramente mi pare ci stesse cat qui col metro...e da sarta!!!!!


Stavo per scriverlo io, poi ti ho letto


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma voi maschietti state sempre con il metro in mano? ... e' una vecchia abitudine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si vabbè..ma non si può scendere sotto il minimo sindacale...


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

lo sto per lasciare e la misura del pene è l'ultimo dei MA.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

*ah ...*



cat ha detto:


> lo sto per lasciare e la misura del pene è l'ultimo dei MA.


 
ecco il significato della firma 

	
	
		
		
	


	













battuta del c. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ok ..vado sui ceci.


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

sono uno straccio in questi giorni.


----------



## Iago (5 Luglio 2007)

...e vi stò cercando dappertutto...mi vengono le paranoie sennò!!!


come và?

...dove ci si racconta??


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

io Iago ho messo silenzioso sul cellulare così se mi arriva  l sms del mio ragazzo nemmeno me ne accorgo e non vado all'appuntamento.


----------



## Iago (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io Iago ho messo silenzioso sul cellulare così se mi arriva  l sms del mio ragazzo nemmeno me ne accorgo e non vado all'appuntamento.



il silenzioso sin da ora?

bon...chi la dura la vince!


ho notato che ti sei già aperta alla grande
...e per l'integratore...ti consiglio il gatorade.


P.s. a volte mi si pianta il forum...lo fà anche avoi??


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

no, il gatorade apparte pochi miligrammi di cloruro di potassio contiene cloruro di sodio.

io pensavo al magnesio, al potassio.... a coccole, carezze, abbracci, baci.
per le molecole si trovano anche al supermercato, per il contatto umano mi boicotto già da sola.


----------



## sorry (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> il  mio attuale fidanzato( ancora per pochissimo) mi ha:
> - imbrogliata( 9000 euro in un anno)
> - bugie a non finire
> - mi nasconde una doppia vita
> ...


vabbé su tuo marito non mi pronuncio nemmeno ...
però una cosa vorrei sapere da te: ma per una storia di solo sesso proprio un micropene ti vai a cercare??


----------



## Iago (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, il gatorade apparte pochi miligrammi di cloruro di potassio contiene cloruro di sodio.
> 
> io pensavo al magnesio, al potassio.... a coccole, carezze, abbracci, baci.
> per le molecole si trovano anche al supermercato, per il contatto umano mi boicotto già da sola.








 ...hai ragione, megnesio e potassio per i crampi notturni...carezze e baci per farti riaddormentare


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> vabbé su tuo marito non mi pronuncio nemmeno ...
> però una cosa vorrei sapere da te: ma per una storia di solo sesso proprio un micropene ti vai a cercare??


 

non era solo sesso.
è solo amore.

il problema sta li.
Amore guarda che lo chiamo io, in realtà forse è compensazione patologica, mio senso di inferiorità, bassa autostima..... molte sono le chiave di lettura.

non ho mai avuto un orgasmo con lui. non è sesso di certo.


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...hai ragione, megnesio e potassio per i crampi notturni...carezze e baci per farti riaddormentare


 
non dormo. non dormo.
sono fusa.
ho il cervello a mille in continuazione, se continuo così fondo.
stanotte  dall'una di mattina in poi mi son letta tutto un libro di Morelli.
Non dormo


----------



## sorry (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> non era solo sesso.
> è solo amore.
> 
> il problema sta li.
> ...


no sai ... dicevo storia di sesso perchè a tuo dire è l'unica cosa che fate insieme. cosa aspetti a lasciarlo cat? tu meriti di più, molto di più, mettitelo in testa una buona volta.


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> no sai ... dicevo storia di sesso perchè a tuo dire è l'unica cosa che fate insieme. cosa aspetti a lasciarlo cat? tu meriti di più, molto di più, mettitelo in testa una buona volta.


ti confesso una cosa:
mi nutrivo dei suoi baci finchè facevamo quel sesso scadente.
mi nutrivo del tocco della sua pelle mentre io lo massaggiavo.
l'ho accudito in tutto, l'ho seguito nelle sue paranoie.

quello è errore, è sbagliare, è essere mendicanti di un po d'amore.

facile per me trovare uomini che sbavano e vogliono sesso, molto facile.
raro se non impossibile per me trovare una persona che mi ami.


Lo sto lasciando. farei come quell'eroe greco che si lega alla nave per non essere indotto in tentazione dalle sirene.

ho zittito il mio cell, se mi chiama non lo sento.
il silenzio oggi è iniziato.
conterò i giorni del distacco .


----------



## Old Angel (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ti confesso una cosa:
> mi nutrivo dei suoi baci finchè facevamo quel sesso scadente.
> mi nutrivo del tocco della sua pelle mentre io lo massaggiavo.
> l'ho accudito in tutto, l'ho seguito nelle sue paranoie.
> ...


Vedi di resistere non mendicare un pò di calore da un tipo così squallido, quoto veramente Bruja che in altro post ha detto meglio a pagamento, almeno li saresti trattata come una regina....meriti molto di più (e non a pagamento).


----------



## sorry (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Lo sto lasciando. farei come quell'eroe greco che si lega alla nave per non essere indotto in tentazione dalle sirene.
> 
> ho zittito il mio cell, se mi chiama non lo sento.
> il silenzio oggi è iniziato.
> conterò i giorni del distacco .



Bene bene, persevera nella tua decisione. Sei così scoppiettante, e viva, che non puoi accontentarti di quel mortorio.


----------



## Old cinzia65 (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ti confesso una cosa:
> mi nutrivo dei suoi baci finchè facevamo quel sesso scadente.
> mi nutrivo del tocco della sua pelle mentre io lo massaggiavo.
> l'ho accudito in tutto, l'ho seguito nelle sue paranoie.
> ...


 
Cat, non ho parole

ti sono vicina,ma devi riuscire a volerti più bene, già sei una grande visto che riesci da sola a mandare avanti la tua bella famiglia, abbi più rispetto di te, lo devi a te stessa e ai tuoi cuccioli


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*sorry*



sorry ha detto:


> Bene bene, persevera nella tua decisione. Sei così scoppiettante, e viva, che non puoi accontentarti di quel mortorio.


 
Soprattutto pagato a prezzo di usura.... morale, materiale e sentimentale.
Bruja


----------



## Old LILA.... (6 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mio marito: mi ha:
> - picchiata
> - cinghiata
> - violentata
> ...


Ho letto il tuo post,hai sofferto tanto e hai tanta rabbia nel cuore ma credimi ricambiare il tradimento non ti migliorerà la vita,anzi. Se ci stai male mollalo e cerca la serenià non sei mica obbligata a stare con chi ti fa del male


----------



## cat (6 Luglio 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo post,hai sofferto tanto e hai tanta rabbia nel cuore ma credimi ricambiare il tradimento non ti migliorerà la vita,anzi. Se ci stai male mollalo e cerca la serenià non sei mica obbligata a stare con chi ti fa del male


 
ciao lila, piacere di conoscerti.
Tradire ti dirò, non è mia peculiarità, non ne sono capace.
Oggi, dopo 9 giorni che non lo sentivo ne vedevo, si è fatto vivo perchè passassimo la serata insieme.
.... dopo pochi e concisi sms io gli ho imposto con tuuta la mia forza di dirmi tutti quei MA sospesi che noi due abbiamo.( causa di tutto questo ns disagio).

Si sente che mi nasconde qualcosa, lo sento.
Gli ho detto che non accetto più bugie, scuse, omissioni, segreti, comportamenti di questo genere, sfruttamenti vari. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lui ha tergiversato, io gli ho detto ...... tanti saluti.
zu ende


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2007)

*Scusa*



cat ha detto:


> ciao lila, piacere di conoscerti.
> Tradire ti dirò, non è mia peculiarità, non ne sono capace.
> Oggi, dopo 9 giorni che non lo sentivo ne vedevo, si è fatto vivo perchè passassimo la serata insieme.
> .... dopo pochi e concisi sms io gli ho imposto con tuuta la mia forza di dirmi tutti quei MA sospesi che noi due abbiamo.( causa di tutto questo ns disagio).
> ...


Mi spiace per il dolore di questo momento: un addio è sempre un addio!
C'è di buono che sei riuscita a condurlo tu.
Ma non riesco a capire come un uomo del genere potesse soddisfare anche in parte il tuo bisogno d'amore.
Capisco che hai avuto relazioni difficili da cui hai ricavato dolore e la responsabilità di gestire ben cinque figli, ma non riesco a comprendere (proprio per questo) come tu possa esserti aggiunta un sesto figlio ...qualcuno che hai coccolato, accudito e soddisfatto senza richiedergli un rapporto paritario.
Del resto, da quel che ho capito, hai sempre svolto anche professionalmente un ruolo di cura.
Perché non riesci a "farti curare" da nessuno?


----------



## cat (6 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace per il dolore di questo momento: un addio è sempre un addio!
> C'è di buono che sei riuscita a condurlo tu.
> Ma non riesco a capire come un uomo del genere potesse soddisfare anche in parte il tuo bisogno d'amore.
> Capisco che hai avuto relazioni difficili da cui hai ricavato dolore e la responsabilità di gestire ben cinque figli, ma non riesco a comprendere (proprio per questo) come tu possa esserti aggiunta un sesto figlio ...qualcuno che hai coccolato, accudito e soddisfatto senza richiedergli un rapporto paritario.
> ...


 
la storia con lui è troppo lunga e articolata per  postarla qui...... non ce la farei ne desidero ricordarmela.

faccio un lavoro di cura, si, sono abituata a fare la mamma, sai quando si parla di rapporti umani, siamo catalogabili in due pricipali categorie...
madre- figlio
padre-figlia

poco mi ci vedo a far da figlia, non l'ho mai fatto con gli uomini che ho avuto.
sarà quello.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2007)

*Eh no!*



cat ha detto:


> la storia con lui è troppo lunga e articolata per postarla qui...... non ce la farei ne desidero ricordarmela.
> 
> faccio un lavoro di cura, si, sono abituata a fare la mamma, sai quando si parla di rapporti umani, siamo catalogabili in due pricipali categorie...
> madre- figlio
> ...


C'è anche il rapporto alla pari!
Di questo sicuramente hai bisogno e se poi fosse uno che fa anche un po' da papà ai tuoi figli ...male non farebbe 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. Sicuramente conosci"Tu sei o.k. io sono o.k."
http://www.maecla.it/BibliografiaDidattica/pagine_biblio/harris.htm


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2007)

*ehm*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è anche il rapporto alla pari!
> Di questo sicuramente hai bisogno e se poi fosse uno che fa anche un po' da papà ai tuoi figli ...male non farebbe
> 
> 
> ...


Credi che sia casuale di aver avuto a che fare con uomini ipodotati (e in modo davvero raro...spero!)?
Potrebbe essere casuale e non importante se tu non lo ritenessi importante al punto di verificarlo metro alla mano e segnalarlo nel tuo primo intervento di presentazione.
La cosa singolare è che sembra il segno di una paura del maschio (e soprattutto di un ruolo adulto del maschio) mentre porta come conseguenza un senso di inferiorità che li conduce a comportamenti tirannici.


----------



## Old LILA.... (7 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ciao lila, piacere di conoscerti.
> Tradire ti dirò, non è mia peculiarità, non ne sono capace.
> Oggi, dopo 9 giorni che non lo sentivo ne vedevo, si è fatto vivo perchè passassimo la serata insieme.
> .... dopo pochi e concisi sms io gli ho imposto con tuuta la mia forza di dirmi tutti quei MA sospesi che noi due abbiamo.( causa di tutto questo ns disagio).
> ...


Hai fatto bene,hai già sofferto troppo per permettere a lui di continuare a rovinarti la vita


----------



## cat (7 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credi che sia casuale di aver avuto a che fare con uomini ipodotati (e in modo davvero raro...spero!)?
> Potrebbe essere casuale e non importante se tu non lo ritenessi importante al punto di verificarlo metro alla mano e segnalarlo nel tuo primo intervento di presentazione.
> La cosa singolare è che sembra il segno di una paura del maschio (e soprattutto di un ruolo adulto del maschio) mentre porta come conseguenza un senso di inferiorità che li conduce a comportamenti tirannici.


si, è casuale ed è sfiga.
ho sempre frequentato uomini molto alti, il ragazzo in questione ed il mio ex non erano dotati.
non riesco ad immaginare le misure del loro cazzo durante le prime fasi di conoscenza, quella ancora non di letto.

l'averne parlato qui, mi ripeto, è stato un po per iniziare a dir qualcosa, di buffo se vogliamo, ma iniziare da un qualcosino(!), dopo che voi ci avete esortati ad aprirci con tutto il forum e non rinchiuderci tra noi( 7-8) provenienti da un altro forum.

nessuna paura del maschio. nemmeno quando ho avuto tra le mani e non solo membri molto più grandi.
una goduria unica.


----------



## cat (7 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è anche il rapporto alla pari!
> Di questo sicuramente hai bisogno e se poi fosse uno che fa anche un po' da papà ai tuoi figli ...male non farebbe
> 
> 
> ...


uomini con cui avere rapporti alla pari è difficil e averli. Forum, luoghi come questi, chiacchere tra amiche, confidenze con sorele nascono anche per problemi contingenti , per rapporti che alla pari magari sembrano e non lo sono poi tanto.

i miei figli non hanno bisogno che io gli trovi un uomo che gli faccia da padre, i padri loro già ce l'hanno  anche se assenti( per motivi diversi).

sono contraria a far si che uomini, che cmq non hanno mai convissuto con me entrino nel mio menage famigliare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2007)

*x Cat*

Se ti sei trovata a vivere rapporti simili non può essere casuale. 
Non puoi certo nella prima fase di conoscenza conoscere le misure, ma non credo che due persone adulte arrivino all'intimità dopo un fidanzamento lungo che li ha portati a un coinvolgimento sentimentale che non consenta a entrambi di valutare tutti gli aspetti del rapporto. Nel tuo caso (soprattutto per quest'ultimo) la relazione era insoddisfacente e utilitaristica (da parte sua) anche da altri sostanziali punti di vista e non vedo ragione di passare sopra a un particolare non insignificante (forse non in assoluto, ma 8cm son 8 cm!). 
Del resto nei hai parlato tu e non si parla di quel che non si ritiene importante...avresti potuto dire che erano entrambi mori o biondi oppure peloso o glabri, ma hai segnalato le caratteristiche simili non solo fisicamente, ma caratterialmente
Quando ci si trova a un punto della vita in cui ci si rende conto di aver avuto relazioni con uomini irresponsabili ci si deve interrogare su se stesse e domandarsi se c'è in noi un impulso a scegliere un determinato tipo d'uomo.
So che ci sono donne che li scelgono solo con un consistente conto in banca e se ne intuisce almeno una delle motivazioni, ma sicuramente ne ricavano dei vantaggi.
Ci sono donne che hanno relazioni solo con uomini molto più anziani e sposati e se ne possono intuire le ragioni.
Se una donna trova solo uomini con tutta una serie di caratteristiche che la fanno soffrire, cercare di capire perché non è colpevolizzarsi, ma cercare di trovare un modo per uscire da un ruolo che ha portato tanto dolore: è questione di sopravvivenza.


----------



## cat (7 Luglio 2007)

ora la misura del pene del mio ex ragazzo.
ho altro a cui pensare, perdonami.


gli chiederò le misure prima del primo appuntamento la prossima volta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2007)

*non capisco*



cat ha detto:


> ora la misura del pene del mio ex ragazzo.
> ho altro a cui pensare, perdonami.
> 
> 
> gli chiederò le misure prima del primo appuntamento la prossima volta.


Mi ricordi un'altra forumista che scrive delle cose e poi rifiuta che vengano commentate per poi lamentarsi quando non viene considerata.
Ho fatto delle osservazioni in base alle cose che tu hai raccontato di te e che di conseguenza tu ritieni significative. Ho cercato di focalizzare la tua attenzione su un tuo ricercare un determinato tipo di uomini e sul tuo modo di relazionarti e in tutto questo il pene piccolo è solo un dettaglio che tu hai evidenziato.
Airforever* è stato più volte invitato a considerare che tipo di donne attirano la sua attenzione se poi tutte si rivelano infedeli.
E così accade per chiunque entri nel forum a raccontare la sua vicenda.
Cercavo solo di invitarti a una riflessione su cose che a me sembravano evidenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e credevo di averlo fatto con rispetto e garbo.
Chiaro che tu puoi, superato questo trauma, cercarti un altro uomo con caratteristiche simili e ripetere lo stesso copione e lo stesso ruolo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*Scusa Air se ti ho citato come esempio


----------



## cat (7 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ricordi un'altra forumista che scrive delle cose e poi rifiuta che vengano commentate per poi lamentarsi quando non viene considerata.
> Ho fatto delle osservazioni in base alle cose che tu hai raccontato di te e che di conseguenza tu ritieni significative. Ho cercato di focalizzare la tua attenzione su un tuo ricercare un determinato tipo di uomini e sul tuo modo di relazionarti e in tutto questo il pene piccolo è solo un dettaglio che tu hai evidenziato.
> Airforever* è stato più volte invitato a considerare che tipo di donne attirano la sua attenzione se poi tutte si rivelano infedeli.
> E così accade per chiunque entri nel forum a raccontare la sua vicenda.
> ...


forse non mi sono epressa bene.
lìho lasciato ieri.
oggi parlare di lui è l'ultimo dei miei problemi.
mi spiego?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2007)

*Mi spiace*



cat ha detto:


> forse non mi sono epressa bene.
> l'  ho lasciato ieri.
> oggi parlare di lui è l'ultimo dei miei problemi.
> mi spiego?


:rotfl 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   avvero mi spiace e immagino come ti senti oggi.
Ma non parlavo di lui, parlavo di te.
Ognuno interviene secondo la propria esperienza e il proprio sentire. A me serve analizzare subito...a distanza di tempo molto meno.


----------



## cat (7 Luglio 2007)

non me la sento.


----------



## Old cometa (7 Novembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mio marito: mi ha:
> - picchiata
> - cinghiata
> - violentata
> ...


 mi dispiace da morire...infinitamente...ma ki cazzo aspetti per lasciarlo nella sua totale merda??!! oddio...a volte mi stupisco di come noi donne (generalizzo, ma non è assolutamente nel mio caso...) ci lasciamo pigliare per il culo davanti davanti si dice al mio paese...e poi si dice ke non siamo stupide?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...siamo davvero il sesso debole...si si...perchè in una donna non alberga mai né rancore, né vendetta...


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*cometa*



cometa ha detto:


> mi dispiace da morire...infinitamente...ma ki cazzo aspetti per lasciarlo nella sua totale merda??!! oddio...a volte mi stupisco di come noi donne (generalizzo, ma non è assolutamente nel mio caso...) ci lasciamo pigliare per il culo davanti davanti si dice al mio paese...e poi si dice ke non siamo stupide?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mia cara comprendo la tua giovanile veemenza ma che in una donna non alberghi mai rancore nè vendetta ..... forse non hai vissuto abbastanza per attestarlo o sei stata molto fortunata.  Esistono credimi, come esistono uomini che si fanno trattare da zerbini.... capita di tutto sotto il cielo!
Bruja


----------

